# Mantua Slope Back Tender



## RAR45110 (10 mo ago)

Hello,

I just joined this forum since I have read a lot of good ideas that have helped me. I am an old guy that just started back with HO, having stopped working with it after High School, almost 55 years ago. I have learned about DCC which didn't exist back then. I bought a Mantua 0-4-0 switcher with a slope back tender. I am putting a dcc only decoder in it and want to light the tender. I think I can drill through the tender light post for the small wiring and install an LED in the fake light. However, I have a dilemma. I cannot figure out how to get the plastic shell off the tender. It has a cast metal base and plastic top that I have tried to gently pry off, but to no avail. I do not want to break anything. I cannot find any screws holding it on. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## RAR45110 (10 mo ago)

Sorry,

The Mantua is HO.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Greetings RAR45110,
The plastic shell is basically pressed onto the metal chassis at three points. Sturdy, blunt end needle nose pliers, a piece of clothe to not mar anything and just grip the center beam of the chassis while carefully working the shell from side to side with your other hand until it works free of the chassis.
Probably a good idea as well to remove the trucks and especially the coupler assembly first. I did.


----------



## RAR45110 (10 mo ago)

kilowatt62 said:


> Greetings RAR45110,
> The plastic shell is basically pressed onto the metal chassis at three points. Sturdy, blunt end needle nose pliers, a piece of clothe to not mar anything and just grip the center beam of the chassis while carefully working the shell from side to side with your other hand until it works free of the chassis.
> Probably a good idea as well to remove the trucks and especially the coupler assembly first. I did.


Thank you for your help.

Bob


----------

